# E3 2011 Discussion



## vamsi_krishna (May 10, 2011)

The 17th Electronic Entertainment Expo, is going to be conducted between June 7-9, 2011. At Los Angeles Convention Center.

Few companies already gave their programs for E3

Sony's press conference will be conducted on June 6,2001 at 5PM PST. 

Microsoft's Press conference is going to be on June 6,2011 at 9AM PST.(possible call of duty disclosure)

Nintendo's press conference will take place on june 7, 2011 at 9AM PST. A playable demo of Wii2 is going to be the highlight of the show.

Get the full exhibitors list from here.

E3 Expo: June 7-9, 2011


So, lets start the discussion.


----------



## gameranand (May 11, 2011)

*Bungie not attending E3 2011*
Developer behind Halo series, new IP for Activision will not be "officially" at next month's trade show in Los Angeles.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 11, 2011)

vamsi_krishna said:
			
		

> So, lets start the discussion.





gameranand said:


> *Bungie not attending E3 2011*



lolol. Nice start.


----------



## gameranand (May 11, 2011)

> lolol. Nice start.


Dude you just made me laugh on myself for 2 mins.  

Ontopic
There is a rumour about Rainbow Six's new game. Hope to get something about it in E3.
Here is the link for this
*New Rainbow Six title in the works?*


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 11, 2011)

^That's what I've been waiting to hear all this time. This and a new Brothers in Arms.


----------



## gameranand (May 11, 2011)

OK here is good news for you Geek


			
				wiki said:
			
		

> On 18 June 2009 Gearbox Software applied to the United States Patent and Trademark Office for 4 trademarks with a "War Hero" suffix, "Brothers in Arms War Hero" being one of them. On 25 June Gearbox's president Randy Pitchford confirmed that the company was interested in developing a "War Hero" game in the unspecified future, however he added that there was no publisher signed to the project and the company was not ready to talk about it publicly.
> 
> A new game titled "Brothers In Arms: Savage 7" has been sighted for sale on the website of British retailer Gamestation. Although the game has not been officially announced by Gearbox, the sales date of '2011' suggests a release in the not too distant future.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 12, 2011)

AC: Revelations, BF3, ME3, Batman: Arkham City, BiA, R6 & some new IP... DAMN. 

Best E3 yet I guess, after E3 '09 [*ACII!!*].

Rockstar Games confirms E3 2011 absence - New Game Network

Let me guess, Gamescom '11? Maybe or E3 '12.


----------



## Tachyon1986 (May 12, 2011)

I see ATLUS will be there , good. But no Egosoft..damn


----------



## Piyush (May 12, 2011)

meh...Rockstar gonna skip this one...
looks like they got nothing new in their basket


----------



## gameranand (May 12, 2011)

And I was hoping that Rockstar will announce Red Dead Redemption for PC there. Well lets see what other companies have for us PC gamers there.

Gamespot's Most Anticipated games for E3.


----------



## gameranand (May 19, 2011)

*Valve confirms E3 no-show*
No Half Life reveal this year then.

Oh boy such a sad news.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 19, 2011)

And no Source Engine 2 before 2012.


----------



## Piyush (May 19, 2011)

oh damn....and i was thinking we could finally see HL further episodes


----------



## gameranand (May 19, 2011)

Yeah I was also expecting a new Half life game confirmation this year.


----------



## abhidev (May 19, 2011)

also there maybe the opening of 'Alice in Wonderland - Madness returns'


----------



## Faun (May 19, 2011)

^^how was the first game ?


----------



## abhidev (May 19, 2011)

I had played the demo long time back...it was good....the environment and effects were nice...also the characters were good too


----------



## gameranand (May 29, 2011)

OK guys bad news for PS3 owners.
There would be no reveal of MGS5 in E3 according to Hideo Kojima....haha
Source


----------



## vamsi_krishna (May 29, 2011)

^ No one but you was expecting MGS5 to be announced. 

First they have to get it done with Rising. And MGS on NPG. Too many are games being developed simultaneously. No time for MGS5. They took nearly 3 years only to develop MGS4. How can we expect MGS5 announcement this year. May be next year.


----------



## gameranand (May 29, 2011)

LOL....Why would I even expect a MGS game. I don't even own any console whatsoever. I just saw that on a site...and though hey a good reason to tease PS3 gamers...


----------



## gameranand (May 31, 2011)

haha..Now again Apple conference clashes with Microsoft. I wonder who will get that time.
Source


----------



## abhidev (Jun 3, 2011)

*E3 schedule(IGN)*

*Monday, June 6th*
Microsoft Press Conference | 9:30am
Electronic Arts Press Conference | 12:30pm
Ubisoft Press Conference | 2:20pm
Sony Press Conference | 5:00pm

*Tuesday, June 7th*
Nintendo Press Conference | 9:00am
Mass Effect 3 | 1:00pm
Battlefield 3 | 1:30pm
Batman: Arkham City | 2:00pm
Resistance 3 | 3:00pm
Starhawk | 3:20pm
Twisted Metal | 3:40pm
Super Secret Sony Game | 4:00pm
Journey | 4:20pm
Uncharted 3: Drake's Deception | 4:40pm
Gears of War 3 (Campaign) | 5:00pm
Super Secret Game #1 | 5:20pm
Super Secret Remake | 5:40pm
Super Secret Game #2 | 6:00pm
Modern Warfare 3 | 6:30pm

*Wednesday, June 8th*
Spider-Man: Edge of Time | 11:00am
Dead Island | 11:20am
Gears of War 3 (Horde Mode) | 11:40am
Rage | Noon
Prey 2 | 12:20pm
The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim | 12:40pm
Saints Row III | 1:00pm
Lord of the Rings: War in the North | 1:30pm
Ninja Gaiden III | 2:00pm
The Darkness II | 3:00pm
Street Fighter X Tekken | 3:20pm
Resident Evil: Operation Raccoon City | 3:40pm
Super Secret Sequel #1 | 4:00pm
Super Secret Sequel #2 | 4:20pm
Super Secret Sequel #3 | 4:40pm
WWE 12 | 5:20pm
Super Secret Sequel #4 | 5:40pm
Prototype 2 | 6:00pm
BioShock Infinite | 6:30pm

*Thursday, June 9th*
Star Wars: The Old Republic | 11:00am
Dark Souls | 11:20am
Inversion | 11:40am
Warhammer 40k: Space Marine | Noon
X-Men: Destiny | 12:20pm
Kingdoms of Amalur: Reckoning | 12:40pm
Jurassic Park: The Game | 1:00pm
Sniper: Ghost Warrior 2 | 1:30pm
Bastion | 2:20pm
Assassin's Creed: Revelations | 3:00pm
Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon: Future Soldier | 3:20pm
Rayman Origins | 3:40pm
Catherine | 4:20pm
Need For Speed: The Run | 4:40pm
SSX | 5:00pm
Madden 12 | 5:20pm
FIFA 12 | 5:40pm


----------



## gameranand (Jun 3, 2011)

^^ Thanks for the info. Waiting for 7th June for Mass Effect 3 and battlefield 3.


----------



## masterkd (Jun 3, 2011)

This timeline follows which time zone..is it eastern time??


----------



## soumo27 (Jun 7, 2011)

E3 Day One Recap:-

E3 2011 Day One Recap - News - www.GameInformer.com


----------



## Faun (Jun 7, 2011)

Why am I so excited about Alice Madness Returns ?


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 7, 2011)

wow these r the games I m excited abt

Batman: Arkham City
Battlefield 3 
Gears of War 3 
Modern Warfare 3
Ninja Gaiden III
Street Fighter X Tekken


----------



## abhidev (Jun 7, 2011)

man i loved this game footage....if this is how the gameplay gonna be....then it would be the most desired game for me this year if at all it releases...

[YOUTUBE]wVwTrjwautQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jun 7, 2011)

So, it is, Wii U. 

guardian.co.uk's in depth hands on impressions.

*www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2011/jun/07/wii-u-nintendo-games-console


----------



## axes2t2 (Jun 8, 2011)

Youtube is the place now 

Been close to an hour watching all those E3 stuff.


----------



## vickybat (Jun 8, 2011)

Behold the new battlefield 3. Check out this awesome tank gameplay showcased in e3 2011.

[YOUTUBE]9UwOrl036_A[/YOUTUBE]


This is what frostbite 2 is all about.

[YOUTUBE]8pNOxynC1Dc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## soumo27 (Jun 8, 2011)

Awesome


----------



## abhidev (Jun 9, 2011)

damn awesome..........its like watching a hollywood action movie.....


----------



## gameranand (Jun 9, 2011)

WOW......Its awesome.....It looks damn real...When I'll play my sis will say that I m watching a movie.


----------



## abhidev (Jun 9, 2011)

hey will it work on my config???


----------



## gameranand (Jun 9, 2011)

abhidev said:
			
		

> hey will it work on my config???


I sincerely hope so because my config is almost similar to you except that CPU I have E4400 2.0GHz. Its made on DirectX11 from the beginning so we can guess that it would be highly optimized to run on even low end systems like us. 

Hey guys Mirror's Edge will most likely use Frostbite 2 Engine..AWESOME.....
Source


----------



## vickybat (Jun 9, 2011)

^^ Great piece of info gameranand. I am a huge fan of the original mirror's edge.

Btw check out the new engine developed or lets say being developed by Kojima productions. They call it the *FOX ENGINE*. Hideo kojima ( father of *MGS*) stated that unlike previous iterations, they will be going multiplatform with the games being developed with this new engine. He also said that this is more of a global approach rather than being just an exclusive 3rd party developer.

[YOUTUBE]HjFWLEBFlOc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 9, 2011)

Awesome Waiting for Far Cry 3

E3 2011: Far Cry 3 preview | PC Gamer


----------



## gameranand (Jun 9, 2011)

Hey fells see these freakin hot E3 hot booth girls.  
Mods please don't ban me for this. 
*starsmedia.ign.com/stars/image/article/117/1173979/e3-2011-booth-babe-blowout-20110609022207589.jpg

*starsmedia.ign.com/stars/image/article/117/1173979/e3-2011-booth-babe-blowout-20110609021554695.jpg

*starsmedia.ign.com/stars/image/article/117/1173979/e3-2011-booth-babe-blowout-20110609021543226.jpg

*starsmedia.ign.com/stars/image/article/117/1173979/e3-2011-booth-babe-blowout-20110609021526696.jpg

*starsmedia.ign.com/stars/image/article/117/1173979/e3-2011-booth-babe-blowout-20110609021541258.jpg

*starsmedia.ign.com/stars/image/article/117/1173979/e3-2011-booth-babe-blowout-20110607093014509.jpg

*starsmedia.ign.com/stars/image/article/117/1173979/e3-2011-booth-babe-blowout-20110607092942698.jpg


----------



## abhidev (Jun 10, 2011)

gameranand said:


> I sincerely hope so because my config is almost similar to you except that CPU I have E4400 2.0GHz. Its made on DirectX11 from the beginning so we can guess that it would be highly optimized to run on even low end systems like us.
> 
> Hey guys Mirror's Edge will most likely use Frostbite 2 Engine..AWESOME.....
> Source



fingers crossed for BF3......

after watching the frostbite engine in BF3......i can imagine how ME-2 gonna be......


----------



## soumo27 (Jun 10, 2011)

@gameranand

Nice pics   Some of these pics appeared in today's newspaper.


----------



## gameranand (Jun 10, 2011)

Who do you think won the E3???
Well I think EA did but IGN think Sony did.
Source

*And hey for those of you interested in girls here is my album for selected E3 booth girls. Hotness and cuteness all mixed*....haha 
*Gaming Community Album*


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jun 10, 2011)

No signs of The Last Guardian. 

God Damn it.

And, nintendo better reveal their future take on Wii. Or else.. the collapse will continue.


----------



## vickybat (Jun 10, 2011)

Well i think sony won too. In fact both sony and ea are winners cause EA develops games for sony too and almost all of them. So if ea is a winner, then sony is too. Ign guys said it rightly. Sony focussed primarily on hardcore gaming what consoles are meant to do. 

Almost all the games showcased by microsoft were multiplatforms including mw3, mass effect 3, tomb raider , ghost recon future soldier etc. The only exclusives it showcased worth mentioning are gears of war 3 , Ryse & halo 4 whereas sony's exclusive line up was huge with several gems remastered in full hd.

Microsoft simply focussed on xbox live and kinect which were totally bland and although targeted towards a wider audience, didn't made a dent on the hardcore community.

The only features that makes kinect worthwhile are the voice over command features shown in the mass effect 3 demo where you can command squad mates to attack or defend. Decisions can also be made over voice commands. That was cool for me. And remember that was done in collaboration with the xbox 360 controller.

But using kinect as a standalone controller for playing is not cool. Saw a demo of ghost recon where you control and fire by using gestures or actions in air.

But imo, playing an fps game like resistance 3 using the *sony sharpshooter controller* is far cooler and gives you a great experience because you are actually wielding a gun.

P.s I find jack tretton ( sony ceo)  much more simplistic and smarter than Dan morrison of microsoft.

*HAIL SONY. *


----------



## Faun (Jun 10, 2011)

Except for the devil others are meh.


----------



## vickybat (Jun 10, 2011)

^^ That means uncharted is meh too isnt it? What are you implying mate?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jun 11, 2011)

^ take the fight to some other thread. This thread is for E3.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 11, 2011)

Just look @ the initial start of the sword
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Zr_Rco7d7w

Ninja Gaiden III for XBOX360 & PS3 in E3 2011

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=tMOQUaYTZII


----------



## vickybat (Jun 11, 2011)

vamsi_krishna said:


> ^ take the fight to some other thread. This thread is for E3.



I know very well that this thread is dedicated to e3 and whatever i posted here were all related to e3. See my previous posts carefully.

I was just asking faun what he actually meant because he just passed conclusions without actually realizing what were showcased in this year's e3 and passed vague verdicts. I never started a fight nor i intend of doing it.


----------



## Faun (Jun 11, 2011)

^^I was referring to this
*starsmedia.ign.com/stars/image/article/117/1173979/e3-2011-booth-babe-blowout-20110609021541258.jpg


----------



## baccilus (Jun 11, 2011)

She looks a bit like Nicole Kidman


----------



## vickybat (Jun 11, 2011)

*@ faun*

Oh sorry mate. I thought you replied to my e3 conclusion.


----------



## gameranand (Jun 11, 2011)

LOL a nice discussion for a booth girl. 

Anyways guys Bioshock Infinite won the award for overall best game in E3 from IGN
Here is the link for all the awards
*Best of E3*


----------

